# scorpians



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

looking for a place to buy scorpains..

thanks


----------



## Aznpridedan20 (Mar 17, 2004)

i believe u can buy them at you local Pets-co. but there emperors. but here's a site i don't know how trustworthy they are never ordered from them http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animal...-other-inverts/


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya at petco they got emperors for like 13 bucks

wtf they sell Centipedes for like 17 bucks thats wierd, u can catch ur own around here


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Malice said:


> looking for a place to buy scorpains..
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]1171245[/snapback]​


I don't if SuperPet does or not but here's a list of locations and phone numbers.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i think i want something cool, that can be kept in low humidity... and in communities... i dunno.. im not sure about the whole scorpian thing right now anyways...

they sound kinda boring... and would prolly be better in a small enclosure.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Malice said:


> they sound kinda boring... and would prolly be better in a small enclosure.
> [snapback]1172178[/snapback]​


did you think they were gonna do backflips


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Malice said:


> i think i want something cool, that can be kept in low humidity... and in communities... i dunno.. im not sure about the whole scorpian thing right now anyways...
> 
> they sound kinda boring... and would prolly be better in a small enclosure.
> [snapback]1172178[/snapback]​


Reptiles, amphibians, and arthropods may not be your thing then.

Most of them require high humidity, heat, and can't be kept in communities.

And don't limit your pet to small enclosures, please









You're on a piranha forum, they might be for you if you enjoy active animals in a community.


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

they are kinda boring because they are nocturnal but when they do come out they're badass


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

I kept an emporer from PetCo. It was great. You pick them up by the tail. It was handled all day long every day, didn't mind it. They come de-glanded. My students would let it sting them as Fear Factor practice.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

de glanded? uhh, u held it all day, i ask cuz i want to get one, and holdin it would be cool, i need more feedback i guess


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Aug 31, 2005)

I had it in a 10 gallon terrarium with bearded dragon sand. I had two little reptile houses one on the warm and one on the cool side. I would wet the entrance of each house as was recommended to me. It ate crickets and other insects I caught.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

well i might have a 10g to use. whats a good substrate? im sure you cant use just any sand, they can dry up. ive owned lepord geckos for about 6 years, so im used to dry conditions. this dood talkin about holdin it is crazy too, can that work, gardeners gloves, ha. hmm, maybe i need to look into spiders.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

First off, Emperors shouldn't be kept on sand. They are burrowing inverts and require very high humidity. Eco-Earth is better. It holds humidity 10x better than sand and it allows them to burrow.

Also don't handle your scorpions. Emps may be docile, but handling is very stressful for the Emp. Also provide a nice shallow bowl of water.

Hadrurus arizonesis is a better scorpion for you if you want a critter that likes less humidity. They should be kept on sand and like it dry. Give them a few hides and a water bowl and your set for these creatures. Note that they readily sting and are very fast.


----------

